# Pending Visa Appeal outcome



## chirwasam (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi there. I'm waiting for my Visa appeal outcome and my current Critical Skills Visa expires on Friday. Now I'm bound to fly to Port Elizabeth for work reasons next week. Will I be considered as still legal in this country or liable for deportation lol?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

You are still legal until your appeal outcome is finalised. If it is rejected you are given a certain number of day to leave the country. If you leave within that time frame you are not banned.


----------



## chirwasam (Apr 23, 2019)

Alright thanks


----------



## iluvsa (Jan 18, 2020)

chirwasam said:


> Hi there. I'm waiting for my Visa appeal outcome and my current Critical Skills Visa expires on Friday. Now I'm bound to fly to Port Elizabeth for work reasons next week. Will I be considered as still legal in this country or liable for deportation lol?


Hi , 

Have your appeal been finalized ? Hope its a positive one .


----------



## iluvsa (Jan 18, 2020)

jollem said:


> You are still legal until your appeal outcome is finalised. If it is rejected you are given a certain number of day to leave the country. If you leave within that time frame you are not banned.



Hi , 

Trust you are well . Can you please advise that if appeal is rejected , within how many days I have to leave country legally ?


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

iluvsa said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Trust you are well . Can you please advise that if appeal is rejected , within how many days I have to leave country legally ?


The days should be written on the letter you receive, usually 10 days.


----------



## traveller94 (Aug 26, 2016)

Sometimes you can still appeal, they generally will ask you to leave the country if the basis for the rejection the second time around, is if in their opinion, you have submitted fraudulent documents.


----------



## iluvsa (Jan 18, 2020)

traveller94 said:


> Sometimes you can still appeal, they generally will ask you to leave the country if the basis for the rejection the second time around, is if in their opinion, you have submitted fraudulent documents.


Finally , DHA has approved my CSV for 5 yrs . Thank god !!! Its a huge relief . Timelines has improved considerably , appeal result came back in 2 weeks . Thanks awesome . Next is applying for PR


----------

